# Hi from Tennessee!



## dixie (Apr 26, 2010)

Good Morning!

I'm so excited to find this site and I'm looking forward to getting to know y'all!  I'm a recent MAC addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <---(love that!) and purchase my MAC at Macy's. I've gotta ask...who else besides me is anxiously awaiting the Beach Collection?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also looking forward to lots of fun and  learning from the all the MAC Beauties!!  

dixie


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



check out the 'To The Beach' Discussion Thread! 
I'm interested in cream bronzer's sounds like it could be great for contouring on pale skin.


----------



## n_c (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Purple (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## nunu (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## QueenBam (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2010)

to the forum! have fun posting!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 26, 2010)

enjoy To The Beach when you get it!


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome!  I'm so psyched for To the Beach, as well.  Be sure to post your haul once it launches!  There's some great products coming out.  Have fun on the forum!


----------



## dixie (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the welcomes!!


----------



## YuzuBunny (Apr 26, 2010)

welcome! you will always find a lot of people talking about the newest mac launches here. its the best resource for a mac addict


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## dixie (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you!  I'm having SO much fun reading the threads...a ton of good info on here for sure!


----------



## DownInAHole (Apr 26, 2010)

Hiya fellow Tennesseean!!!! =]


----------



## dixie (Apr 27, 2010)

Hiya back at 'cha!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Dixie!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the site!! Let's chat about To the Beach collection at the Color Story Thread!! Can't wait to read what you have to say!!


----------

